# Is 6 Pin Aux Power Connector really Needed?



## ParityError (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello All:

I am helping a neighbor revive an older computer that needs a new power supply.

The mobo (intel D850GB) has a 6 pin auxiliary power connector. Neither the new PS he bought nor any of my extras have that 6 pin aux connector.

QUESTION:

If he's only running 2 fans--> 1-CPU and 1-CASE...Is the AUX power really necessary?​
Thanks in advance for the advice ray: 

--PE :beerchug:


----------



## byroz (Apr 26, 2005)

As far as i can tell, the 6pin Aux connector is for supplying extra +3.3VDC and +5VDC to the motherboard, which i think is only really needed if there is an AGP Pro Graphics card in the system. 

If there is a AGP Pro card in the system in the PC then id suggest a PSU like this one however im not sure where in the US sells this PSU.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Yes I would play it safe and get a new psu with the 6 pin connector



you can read through the computer specs in the "power desktop" class of the *Power Supply Reccomendation Thread*


its a sticky in the motherboard section


read the connectors for each PSU unit I am sure you will find some models that have the 6 pin aux connector


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

are you 100% sure its a 6 pin connector (please verify)


this one has an eight pin motherboard connector 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817341001


once you verify I will look again to find you a 6 pin model


if you can use a soldering iron you can resuse your old connector and just splice the correct colored wires to your old connector ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you can cut off the old connector off the old psu; leave the wires at least 4 inches long, then solder matching colored wires to the connector. 

I would slip on a piece of small heat shrink tubing onto the wire prior to soldering, after solder is cool, slide heat shrink over the bare wire , heat with a hair dryer and the heat shrink will "shrink"

heat shrink can be bought at radio shack or any other electronics store even electrical supply houses.


*****edit : what make and model PSU did you buy ? this is important before you modify the unit. The system in question is a P4 processor as such you should have at least a 550 watt PSU.
if the one you bought isnt really close to $100.00 then probally wont cut the mustard long!

I would get the OCZ linked above, then you would have the extra wires you need for your motherboard plug without trashing normally used connections!


----------



## ParityError (Feb 23, 2007)

*Thank You for all of the information.*

6 PIN Aux:

I double checked...The aux connector is a 6 pin single row.

Lind's tip on soldering the old connector on the new unit looks good. _Actually, I will solder it on one of my spare units and let the neighbor return the newly purchased one._

It's _back to work _for me in a couple of hours so I will have to do the project tomorrow.

*Thanks Again* :wink: I will post an update when finished.

--PE


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I dont see how you should have any trouble, its a rather strait forward process as long as you arent color blind :laugh: 


make sure the replacement unit is up to the spec to run the neighbors system.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh good lord...someone suggested a CODEGEN PSU!? That's like...the cheapest, crappiest, most unreliable PSU manufacturer imaginable. I had one of their 350 watt dealies that, and it said on the side of it, was 50% effecient and had only 1 12v rail that had only 9 amps. Gimme a BREAK. I plugged my system into it anyway and it just pooped as soon as I cut the computer on. No way...do NOT buy Codegen. Ack I feel like I want to spit


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would not take one of those for free! unless I just needed a paper weight to hold down my newspaper on the steps for a windy day!

YUCK


----------



## ParityError (Feb 23, 2007)

WOW!! Time Flies when you are having fun!

I followed your suggestion and it worked out fine!

Thanks!


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

hope it didn't take as long to repair it as it did to post about the results... lol

Good news!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I am happy to hear you got things resolved!


thanks for the update :wave:


----------



## cstantonj (Oct 6, 2009)

WOAH WOAH WOAH SAVE THE TROUBLE GO BUY A 20 to 20 + 6pin AUX Adapter!! 

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...a=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4

HERES A COUPLE FOR YA!


----------

